# Things to freshen my room?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not sure where this should go I have a small room its like 8 feet by like 10 feet. I have to hamsters and four rats in my room so the air gets kind of icky. What are things I can use in my room to freshen the air that won't harm the animals? I have my window open most of the time but I can't do that in the winter. And I have baking soda in my room as well. The rats and hamsters arnt stinky but they definitely contribute to my rooms smelly air. I don't open my door because I have other animals in the house that could hurt them. Any suggestions are welcome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Incense!! That's what I use!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe an air purifier would help. Maybe sprinkle baking soda on your carpet and then vacuuming it up.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't have carpet I have wood floors and can you get a cheap little air purifier? 

And is incense a pet door spray? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

A bowl of baking soda put out will work fine, or sprinkled between the fleece and towels in their cage. I don't recommend incense or air fresheners, as they can spark a myco flare up. Maybe once a month scrub your floor with vinegar water?


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I have an air purifier I bought for about $65. It does a great job of keeping the area around the cat boxes fresh. as long as I change the filter every 3-4 months. The filters cost about $10 each. If it can make cat boxes smell better, it can make the snell from rats better. I don't know if there any cheaper ones, but it is safe for the animals and really helps with smells.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> A bowl of baking soda put out will work fine, or sprinkled between the fleece and towels in their cage. I don't recommend incense or air fresheners, as they can spark a myco flare up. Maybe once a month scrub your floor with vinegar water?


I already have a bowl of baking soda out. My room is stuffy from it being small and closed off with animals in it. The baking soda I find is only helping a little. I use a dirt devil on my floor it steam cleans the floor I just cleaned my room and wiped down the rat cage and used that its the safest thing I think to use for my animals and it picks up all the dirt and pee near the cages it helps as well but I want something that will help in between when I don't do that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you tried Nature's Miracle? It's a product I've been reading rave reviews about and am going to try soon for my rats/birds/dog.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I was looking at some today online on petsmart but I'm not sure what kind I should try because the make some for certain things and I seem one for the cage the Oder and one other thing all together. If I can get it I may try it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobiePaws (Aug 25, 2013)

I swear by NON-STOP for odors. I've used the original tub. It absorbs the odors. I had been using one in my dog room for years, and you can tell when it runs out becasue all of the sudden there is an odor when there wasn't before. I put one on top of my rat cage Friday, the whole room smells clean & fresh and no odor after 24 hours. Here's a link: http://www.jefferspet.com/non-stop-odor-absorbers/p/NY-N1/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> I was looking at some today online on petsmart but I'm not sure what kind I should try because the make some for certain things and I seem one for the cage the Oder and one other thing all together. If I can get it I may try it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've seen it online, they have it in a wipe form (and several others). Try ferret.com or drsfostersmith


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Nature's Miracle cage cleaning spray is my favorite!! Works like a dream, smells good, and is safe. I have heard negative reviews about the wipes, and honestly I do not think they would clean as thoroughly as the spray does. It gets in all the nooks & crannies and gets rid of any residual odor as a result. 
I installed a ceiling fan which effectively blows out any musty air either out the window or into the main house area, where it disperses and is unnoticeable. It helped a LOT just by getting rid of the heavy air, even if the door is closed.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Please don't burn incense (smoke) or use any aerosol/perfume sprays... maybe you could use some natural scented oils like lavender in a reed diffuser, but like JBird, I found the best solution for smell was simply more airflow. Fan in the doorway or window open... just get the air moving. It helps a LOT, especially when you've got them in a small room.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

6 rodents? Wow. I can only imagine. 

I think maybe I'm lucky or something. My rats' odor is very very mild. There are two boys. I spot clean daily, and wash fabric once a week. That's it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

We are lucky as we have two rooms joined with a archway. We keep our pets in the back part but bring them into the living from to play. I don't use incense in the living room, but I do in our bedroom. As I am a yankee candle collector and most of my collection is in the living room, I find I don't need air fresheners etc as the candles without burning make the room smell nice. I don't get the rats out however if I am burning candles....

As jaguar said, reed diffusers are brilliant  just make sure they are out of reach  xxxxxxx


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

What is a Rees defusier? And there is air flow in my room but I can not open my door so that's why I am looking for an air fresher for my room because its only one window with a fan in it and I can't have it open during the winter. I would plan on using a candle in the first place because of the issues it can cause for the animals I would only use a safe spray if there is any. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Wait are they the little bottle type hints with the sticks that go in the top? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep, it's a bottle of scent that has sticks that diffuse the scent. They make some lovely feng-shui-y designs.

A safe spray I use is ferret descenting spray. Smells like papaya.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

What kinds of the Reed defusiers are safe for the animals? I love the look of them so I wouldn't mind getting a couple.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They should all be safe (assuming they can't eat them). The scents are really mild. Another alternative would be those scent absorbers: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-apdWlBzAKZE/Tw550aLKNPI/AAAAAAAABWk/5NZnu6goE9U/s400/IMG_6686.JPG

They both have faint (if any) scents to them. Reed diffusers honestly won't have a WOW affect for your room because the scent isn't something like a candle or plug-in.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks and I don't really want a strong smell because a strong smell in a small room gives me headaches one that would just have a hint of smell would be good for me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

